# Positive airflow - fighting dust



## Luponius (Jan 20, 2011)

I have built my system 3 years ago, and I have some members from TSF to thank for that since I was and still feel very pleased about the end result. :smile:

It's time I revise a few components and could do with an upgrade however I want to tackle the problem of dust accumulation.

Now as I see it, no case is dust immune and water cooling just about is the best method of fighting dust accumulation, however expensive/tedious it might be. I might consider an H100 for the cpu if it's any use, however I would like this topic to serve as a general discussion for both pros and cons relating to dust accumulation between water and air cooled systems.

As far as air cooling goes I've noticed it being mentioned several times on Linustechtips that positive air flow might help against that. How true would this statement be and how positive must the airflow be to make any difference?

Regards,

Lupo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Air should come in the front and go out the back and or top.

Regardless of what cooling you use, you will always get dust. The H100i will require fans on the bottom of the radiator to push air through it and out but you will still get dust that will get in through the front of the case and you will get dust that settles on top of the radiator.

The best practice depending on how dusty the room is where you have your computer is to blow air out with compressed air every month to 6 months. It can also depend on how good your case is at blocking dust.

I have a corsair 600T case and I find that because the dust filters are good I only have to blow out dust every 4-6 months. My cooler is a noctua NH-D14 so it is only getting slightly dusty every 4-6 months because of how good the filters are on the case.

No matter which way you orientate your fans you will always get dust.


----------



## Luponius (Jan 20, 2011)

I never sought a setup invulnerable to dust, but how can it be improved? What are best practices?

I own a HAF-X, with solid dust filtering and I could easily wait a full year before clearing dust due to filters, which I don't, but what more can be done in a case setup to improve it?

I have a front and side intake, with a dual top and back out-take, fully filtered, and of course dust still makes it through in the long run.

Anything anybody tried and knows of which significantly improves maintaining a clean system making it significantly easier to clean because the dust doesn't "stick" easily.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You will never eliminate all dust. You may only minimize it. Other than filtering all intake fans and vents you can only reduce the source of the dust. Note that, in many instances, the major contributor of airborne dust is human skin cells and hair.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There are only two systems I have seen that never get any dust and they were a hydrogen cooled system, which only lasts whilst you can keep it cooled and usually the cost of it means you can only do it for a few minutes.

And a system submerged in vegetable oil.

No fans are required for either system meaning they can't accumulate dust.

The first system would require you to spend around £100 every 5 minutes or $166.06.

Whilst the second system would cost you about £5 or $6 but the draw back to that is you cannot upgrade or add things to it because once the oil is drained the system is knackered.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

> As far as air cooling goes I've noticed it being mentioned several times on Linustechtips that positive air flow might help against that. How true would this statement be and how positive must the airflow be to make any difference?


I have found this to be absolutely true. As other posts have iterated, it won't illuminate dust, but it definitely helps. As for the degree of positivity, I can't say. I would speculate that once you have achieved positive pressure you are in effect creating a barrier of sorts, and the practice of then further increasing the 'potential' is somewhat muted.

Screechy


----------



## Luponius (Jan 20, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> Whilst the second system would cost you about £5 or $6 but the draw back to that is you cannot upgrade or add things to it because once the oil is drained the system is knackered.


Haha I guess that's one way of cooking a system, but I do want upgradeability, however interesting it all sounds 

@Screechy Interesting observation, did you build such systems yourself or observed it from friends/recommendations if you don't mind me asking? :smile: 

As I said and will repeat I don't seek perfection but slight improvements if at all possible.

I'll dig aroubd a little bit more regarding such setups, post whatever I find


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

@Luponius I don't mind you asking and I don't mind telling. Both really. Back in my early days I had the dust problems all the time. Somewhere I read this solution, found it worked and have pretty much employed it ever since (wherever possible). Suffice it to say I can verify (for the most part) it is quite correct.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Keeping a PC elevated will help immensely.
Filtering is very effective and a very cost effective means of reducing dust. I cover all grilled openings with foam (made for window A/C filters from Wal-Mart), It can also be used in front of fans.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Good point by Tyree, elevation is a good move. My pc is this stand http://www.amazon.co.uk/Compucessor...qid=1392317159&sr=8-2&keywords=computer+stand it holds a case which is up to full ATX and raises the case about 4.5 inches of the ground which is obviously good for the bottom mounted psu which sucks air in through the bottom and virtually eliminates getting any dust of the floor or desk. The only dust and hair it will get is from my sisters dog that sleeps on my bed in the day.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a neat little graphic on positive airflow here SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd. What is positive air pressure?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I would love to see some pictures of you use these walmart filters tyree :smile: Sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cut the filter material a little larger then the intake fans outer dimensions, position it between the fan and case, secure the fan to the case.


----------

